# 1871



## ruma (Aug 25, 2015)

*1881 census says:*
First name(s)	Robt
Last name	Isaacs
Relationship	-
Marital status	S
Gender	Male
Age	19
Birth year	1862
*Occupation Car Crew*
Birth town	-
Birth town as transcribed	LINGBERTH (actually LAMBETH)
Birth county	Surrey
Birth county as transcribed	SURREY
Birth place	England
Street	-
Town	-
Parish	-
*County	Royal Navy At Sea
Country	Ships and Overseas Establishments
Vessel name	Emerald*
Registration district	-
Archive reference	RG11
Piece number	5638
Folio	66
Page	16
Record set	1881 England, Wales & Scotland Census


BUT

*WIKIPEDIA SAYS: *
HMS Emerald (1856) was a wood screw frigate launched in 1856 and sold in 1869.
HMS Emerald (1876) was a screw corvette launched in 1876 and sold in 1906.
HMS Emerald was an armoured frigate, launched in 1861 as HMS Black Prince, renamed in 1904, and sold in 1923.
HMS Emerald was a gunboat launched in 1869 as HMS Hawk. She was renamed HMS Amelia in 1888, HMS Colleen in 1905, HMS Colleen Old in 1916, HMS Emerald in 1918 and HMS Cuckoo later in 1918. She was sold in 1922.

It is is extremely frustrating that he appears to be on a ghost ship as I can't find the rest of his ISAAC (sometimes ISAACS) family.
How can I find his RN record and what info will it give me/


----------



## ruma (Aug 25, 2015)

Whoops. Head in a whirl - thought I had been looking at 1871 census - hence the ghost ship comment.
Am a bit confused by the "overlapping" names of ships. Could there be more than one ship in RN at same time with same name?


----------

